# Meet the Admins - Xaerun and Warmock



## Dragoneer (Jul 10, 2009)

*Xaerun *and *Warmock *have been promoted to the rank of Fur Affinity admin. They'll be assisting and helping out with Trouble Tickets and the support forums and generally making Fur Affinity a happier place to be.







At least until the admin eating seal finds them. Actual-- LOOK OUT! It's right behind you. No, really. It's going to get you. Xaerun'll be first. Warmock, your only chance is to start running. Now. If you have to fight between one another please, for the love of God, make it sexy.


----------



## Trauron (Jul 10, 2009)

Oshi- Seal. :v


----------



## Alex Cross (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats to both of you. 






My spies...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 10, 2009)

D'awww.  Seal only wants to cuddle.  n.-.n


----------



## Pi (Jul 10, 2009)

cool

have they actually read the AUP/TOS? because i don't think any of the other admins have


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 10, 2009)

Pi said:


> cool
> 
> have they actually read the AUP/TOS? because i don't think any of the other admins have


lol


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats you two!


----------



## Jelly (Jul 10, 2009)

Booooooo.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome.  :3


----------



## Corto (Jul 10, 2009)

admins r fags


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 10, 2009)

Corto said:


> admins r fags


ur a sexy fag.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 10, 2009)

k


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats, guys! You've earned it!


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn that's an evil ass seal. O.O

EDIT: Congrats on the PRRRRROMOTION!!!


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 10, 2009)

Now get working on those trouble tickets!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 10, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Now get working on those trouble tickets!


Actually, Warmock got right on that.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn, that sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 10, 2009)

inb4powerabuse


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 11, 2009)

Well done to Warmock and Xaerun for making it into admin positions


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 11, 2009)

Christ, every time I turn around he's got another position.

Let me know when Uncle Kage steps down to make Xaerun grand poobah of the fandom, mkay?


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 11, 2009)

well done i hope you get paid.


----------



## Aden (Jul 11, 2009)

Congrats!

\Poor bastards.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

Congrats! I noticed that Warmock answered a Trouble Ticket of mine and I was all =O


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh shit... administrators.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 12, 2009)

Pi said:


> cool
> 
> have they actually read the AUP/TOS? because i don't think any of the other admins have



I wonder the same thing, sometimes.


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 12, 2009)

PRRUHMOTION? WHAT FOR?!


----------

